# Cheap Nakiri - which to get



## jonhaber (Nov 8, 2012)

Choices

1) $50 - Tojiro Shirogami Nakiri 165mm - White #2
2) $80 - Dojo Hayashi Nakiri 165mm - AS covered in stainless
3) $85 - Tanaka Kurouchi Nakiri 165mm - blue

Since my other thread trying to talk me out of a nakiri didn't work I figure I should get it the desire out of my system as cheap as possible.

Leaning towards 1) cause its really cheap  maybe the $30 dollars would be worth it for the AS.

Thoughts?


----------



## Jmadams13 (Nov 8, 2012)

I still say get a cleaver, but out of those three I would go with the tanaka. I have a few Tojiro from the same line, and while I love the steel, they need some work OTB (ie; removing or smoothing the KU finish, not very sharp, ect...) and the handle with the plastic ferrel is awful. I had a Dojo petty, and hated it. But that might just be me. I was also looking at the tanaka nakiri for at home, but ended up with another CCK cleaver, lol.


----------



## echerub (Nov 8, 2012)

Of my handful of nakiri, the only one I actually do not like to use is the Tanaka KU nakiri. Fit and finish issues I can accept at this price point, but I really don't like it's feel: too light, weight too far back, gives a flimsy feeling. It's been while since I used it, so maybe I should give it another chance, but it feels like a chore to have to do so.


----------



## jonhaber (Nov 8, 2012)

Jmadams13 said:


> I still say get a cleaver



Why the cleaver over the nakiri?


----------



## Lefty (Nov 8, 2012)

Kiwi Brand, from Thailand. Best $5-10 you'll ever spend!


----------



## jonhaber (Nov 8, 2012)

got a link to a place that sells them online?


----------



## jonhaber (Nov 8, 2012)

these guys? 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/8-KIWI-BRAND...ery&hash=item4ab8d6d0e1&_uhb=1#ht_1722wt_1067

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/7-KIWI-BRAND...AU_Cutlery&hash=item4ab8d6cc95#ht_1799wt_1067


----------



## cclin (Nov 8, 2012)

jonhaber said:


> Why the cleaver over the nakiri?



I do recommend small Chinese cleaver for home cook. check out the profiles, the Chinese cleaver is more all-around knife, good for push cut, rocking & chop. some nakiri's blade just too thin & light to be a good utility knife.


----------



## jonhaber (Nov 8, 2012)

cclin said:


> I do recommend small Chinese cleaver for home cook.



Like the cck small cleaver?


----------



## Dusty (Nov 8, 2012)

I have the dojo and the steel takes and holds a great edge. Very simple but fine f &f.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Nov 8, 2012)

I only recommend a cleaver because in my experience there is not much a cleaver can't do once you get used to them. Some prefer them, some don't. I do like using my nakiri once in a while, but always find I prefer my cleaver for the same tasks I would grab the nakiri for plus others. I find I can prepair an entire dinner for my fiancé and myself without using anything else. At the bistro, other knives come into play, but for veg prep, nothing beats the feel of a cleaver to me. I guess I'm just a cleaver fanboy, lol


----------



## cclin (Nov 8, 2012)

jonhaber said:


> Like the cck small cleaver?


most cck & japan made Chinese cleaver are medium to large cleaver with rectangle shape for pro kitchen. if you want nimble all-around home cook cleaver; the blade length should be around 6.5"~7" with slightly point blade. try to looking it at your local Asian supermarket or china town cutlery shop.


----------



## jayhay (Nov 9, 2012)

+1 vote for the dojo, as I stated in the other thread.


----------



## JasonD (Nov 9, 2012)

Tanakas are awesome cutters, but the handles struck me as pretty poor quality. Dojo is no-nonsense and pretty darn good in its own right.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 10, 2012)

I got this one from JWW. The handle is nothing special and the blade will likely need some work, but it is cheap and pleasing to use.

k.


----------



## chinacats (Nov 10, 2012)

Seems like all the recommendations are for shorter nakiri. Anyone know of cheap and longer nakiri such as ~180?


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 10, 2012)

jonhaber said:


> Choices
> 
> 1) $50 - Tojiro Shirogami Nakiri 165mm - White #2
> 2) $80 - Dojo Hayashi Nakiri 165mm - AS covered in stainless
> ...



I dislike being the guy to push for more expensive things, but I think you might like this one: http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...e/nakiri/gesshin-uraku-165mm-skd-nakiri.html#

If you want to keep it real cheap, go for the Tojiro. White #2 is just fun.


----------



## Lefty (Nov 10, 2012)

The Yamawaku Nakiri is a fantastic "big one".


----------



## jonhaber (Nov 10, 2012)

big one?


----------



## jonhaber (Nov 10, 2012)

i hate plastic ferrules, will probably go with the dojo, ordered a kiwi on ebay as you suggested earlier too, also interesting is the thread about the guy selling the yamawaku on ebay http://www.cheftalk.com/t/65771/yamawaku-gyuto-chef-knife-my-story-with-the-ebay-vendor-please-read


----------



## Lefty (Nov 10, 2012)

Cool. The kiwi is a fun and THIIIINNNN nakiri. Take it for what it is and you'll really enjoy it. 

As for 330mate, I think a lot of it is a language barrier. Who knows, though.


----------

